# I try to do botable usd flash freebsd8.0beta.



## ericbsd (Jul 8, 2009)

```
corpse# dd if=8.0-BETA1-i386-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 bs=10240 conv=sync
dd: /dev/da0: Operation not permitted
```

I try to do botable usd flash freebsd8.0 beta with that instruction:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-July/051018.html


----------



## aragon (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you sure nothing is already mounted from /dev/da0?

Not sure that conf=sync parameter is a good idea...


----------



## hedwards (Jul 9, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Are you sure nothing is already mounted from /dev/da0?
> 
> Not sure that conf=sync parameter is a good idea...


That's what the release engineers are recommending. Or at least that's what the announcement recommends. It worked fine for me when I did it.


----------



## ericbsd (Jul 9, 2009)

```
corpse# dd if=8.0-BETA1-i386-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 bs=10240 
dd: /dev/da0: Operation not permitted
```

aragon when you type a long command like that. The command is trait in order left to right, up to down. Is not conv=sync the problem. The problem is /dev/da0. But thanks for trying to help.


----------



## ericbsd (Jul 9, 2009)

*i use gnome and gnome auto mount my usb*

I use gnome and gnome auto mount my usb pen. I forgot to unmount my usb pen. All works great.


----------

